# Igniter 7# versus Salt HD



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Whichever is lighter, get that one. To me the Salt is too heavy.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I love my 7 Igniter and was better than the 8 and way better than the 9. It just has it. Something that we cant always describe, be sure to find one and go throw it. I do not fish the 7 Salt HD but do fish the 8 for myself and clients and it has more fighting power in it than the Igniter, but that is typical. The Salt HD and all that came before it in the Saltwater line have more lifting power than the Igniter and those in the more technical category.


----------



## Greenpeter (Mar 5, 2019)

quiver.

Sorry, I just noticed you are in Ireland and have no idea what the Fish Hawk is or who this Gary guy is. The Fish Hawk is one of the oldest fly shops on the eastern seaboard of the US. Gary Merriman is the founder and owner and is something of a legend in the fly fishing world.[/QUOTE]

in Atlanta a few month ago and Gary put a 7 weight Ignitor in my hand and told me to go cast it. It is a magic wand. He mentioned that he rarely buys new rods but that has replaced the 8 weight in his arsenal. I’m now planning to add one to my quiver.

Sorry, I just noticed you are in Ireland and have no idea what the Fish Hawk is or who this Gary guy is. The Fish Hawk is one of the oldest fly shops on the eastern seaboard of the US. Gary Merriman is the founder and owner and is something of a legend in the fly fishing world.[/QUOTE]
Hi Greg. Thanks for the reply. Iwas actually in the Fish Halk many years ago so I recognise the Gary’s name. Great to hear good reviews of the Igniter as I have an older TCX that I’ll probably trade up now
Regards


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I have the #7 Ignitor and the #8 Salt HD. Very different rods. The #8 Salt HD is really a 9, and the #7 is really an 8. Sage designed those rods -- the 8 at least, and I believe the 7, maybe all of them -- around the Rio Flats Pro line, which is a full line weight heavy. A #8 SA Grand Slam, at 235 gr, works, but I usually have a #9 SA Saltwater taper on it.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

Greg Lyles said:


> I was in the Fish Hawk in Atlanta a few month ago and Gary put a 7 weight Ignitor in my hand and told me to go cast it. It is a magic wand. He mentioned that he rarely buys new rods but that has replaced the 8 weight in his arsenal. I’m now planning to add one to my quiver.


Trout Unlimited is currently offering the Igniter 7Wt, reel and Rio WF line and dacron backing as a gift for becoming a life member. Since the rod alone is $900 msrp and the membership is $1500, not a bad deal.


----------



## OrFish (5 mo ago)

"Igniter saltwater models feel more “explosive” than their Salt HD counterparts. The Salt HD lays down the law for durability and power, but anglers who seek the combination of lightness with an extra-fast action may favor the Igniter. The Igniter gains power from its taper and materials, rather than from blank thickness and diameter. These rods just feel lighter and more nimble, especially when casting in the wind. Choose the Salt HD for playing heavy fish in deeper water, but for flats fishing, the Igniter will throw tighter loops with almost any saltwater fly line."


----------



## ruddyduck (11 mo ago)

I've never cast the Salt HD, but I have cast the 7wt Igniter. If you have the chance to cast one before you buy, definitely do that. I cast it when I was looking for another 7wt, and it's extremely fast. It rewards good casting form and timing, but if your timing is just a little bit off, your cast will go to sh!t in a hurry. I opted for the Scott Sector over the Igniter.


----------

